# Saturday in the Smoke



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Well I've been going at it since 6:00 this morning. Took the salmon out of the brine, rinsed and got it ready for the smoker. Once that was on, I rinsed and starting soaking the butts that were in the backboard bacon cure for the last 11 days. Just as the salmon was finished in the smoke, the butts went on. Then I decided to go to the doctor to get my pink eye fixed. Got home and had a quick lunch with some vacumned brisket that I had in the freezer. Bacon was up to 135* so it was time to make the fatties. Bacon came off the smoker, fatties went on and now I can sit and have a rest. The salmon was smoked with alder chunks, the bacon with pecan and hickory and the fatties have pecan.

I know Joker told me yesterday not to post any pictures of this, but I can't help myself! Sorry Bill I had too! (Bill don't look at them)

http://img527.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 02c81.smil


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

oh man the bacon looks luscious...guess I'll be trying that soon.

and I'm closely watching the salmon...never done it on the smoker...done
the cedar plank thing on the grill and liked it, but it's been a while.
I wanna see your results and also think about the cold smoking thing, which I guess gives you more of the smoked salmon stuff you see in the stores?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Nick everything looks great. Well put together slideshow also. Gotta  recipe for the Buckboard Bacon? Want to share? How does the cheese hold up in the fatty? I was going to play around with adding cheese to homemade sausage links  but haven’t gotten around to it. I was worried that it would all leak out during the smoking process.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

I couldn't help myself ~ Had to look!!  Just added 5 pounds!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Witt, it was a kit for the buckboard bacon from hi mountain seasonings. Look here  http://shop.himtnjerky.com/home.php

Cappy, this is the recipe I screwed up the brine on from Bruce. I still use my brine with Bruces method. Never failed me yet. You can see in the pictures that it was crumbling on me! Nice and moist with a great flavor.  Look here   http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t3938.html

Bill, I hear you! Want to guess how much weight I'm gonna gain after I east 12 pounds of bacon? No, really I cut it into chunks and foodsaved most of it. Gonna have some for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

Nick is that buckboard bacon?  I've done that before...did you use boneless?  I noticed the string and thought you got pork belly.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

Daggone Nick, you've turned into a smoking fool!!!  If I lived closer I'd bring over a case of beer and help you eat all that!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Nick a KIT? I think I have another recipe for buckboard somewhere………………. I haven’t tried it yet.  If I  find it should I post it?  Let me know how yours came out.


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 15, 2006)

Food looks great nick.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick is that buckboard bacon?  I've done that before...did you use boneless?  I noticed the string and thought you got pork belly.



Yeah Cappy. Boneless butt from Costco. Tied it up tight before it went on the smoker. After it came off, I cut the string and man that thing held together like I cemented it! I'll let you all know how it was tomorrow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Daggone Nick, you've turned into a smoking fool!!!  If I lived closer I'd bring over a case of beer and help you eat all that!



Anytime bud! Just bring beer for yourself, I like my crap beer!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick a KIT? I think I have another recipe for buckboard somewhere………………. I haven’t tried it yet.  If I  find it should I post it?  Let me know how yours came out.



Post it! Damn shipping on that thing was as much as the product!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice of ya to fix the pikn eye _after_ handling all the food.  #-o


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

I posted the recipe in the Pork section. Should save you some $$ I hate to pay shipping.  A work of warning  I have yet to try this recipe, typically I would only post a recipe that I have tried and know how it tastes. Try it at your own risk and then let me know how it comes out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

I've still got some Hi Mountain cure in the cabinet.  Can I use the same cure to made Canadian Bacon, or is that a different recipe?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Why are you guys buying cures? They are so simple to make, I'll post a cure for Canadian Bacon.  I need to warn you guys; I tend to use an electric smoker for my Bacon and Sausage because my temps are much lower than what you would BBQ at, and if you want to know why I use an Electric see my upcoming post on Save my Bacon.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2006)

You have been busy Nick. Great looking grub! =D> 
The Salmon looks awesome. I buy the Atlantic  Salmon fillets in a bag at  BJ'sWholesale store. Haven't tried the whole fish yet.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nice of ya to fix the pikn eye _after_ handling all the food.  #-o



Woody, I washed my hands so many times while doing this that I now need lotion for them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Here is one of the finished fatties. Man oh man, unbelieveable taste. I waited until it cooled off a bit so the cheese wouldn't run out. You guys have to try this!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Here is one of the finished fatties. Man oh man, unbelieveable taste. I waited until it cooled off a bit so the cheese wouldn't run out. You guys have to try this!



Yep     I just blew my load!  Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous Nick!  You've out done yourself this time Nick!!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

First on the "honey do list."

Can't enlarge the pics though...get a different screen.  Isn't funny how we can turn the cheapest meat into a gourmet, high priced, award winning
hoopty doo?!?!?


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2006)

I missed it Nick, what kind(s) of cheese did you use? Looks wonderful =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, that looks freaking great Nick!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Here is one of the finished fatties. Man oh man, unbelieveable taste. I waited until it cooled off a bit so the cheese wouldn't run out. You guys have to try this!


I think you got that pic from the same place Larry got his!   

 :grin:  That looks awesome, Romano! I'm now up to 275 pounds!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I missed it Nick, what kind(s) of cheese did you use? Looks wonderful =D>



Provolone!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow!!!
You really cook  
Nick, everything looks great :!: 
Are you sure you don't work for a magazine???????
Those pics are perfect =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

